# Orange Beach--last week of March



## riverman1 (May 23, 2012)

I will be at Orange Beach the last week of March. I have never been there that time of year. What will be biting in the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pompano, Whiting, Sheepshead, Redfish, Black Drum, Flounder and a few others. Ghost Shrimp and Sand Fleas are usually top baits for surf fishing in march.


----------

